# Does your home resort matter?



## jdb0822 (Mar 28, 2008)

Does it matter what your home resort is?  Can you have 50 pts at Vero, 25pts with OKW and 50pts with SSR and book at SSR using all of them?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 28, 2008)

jdb0822 said:


> Does it matter what your home resort is?  Can you have 50 pts at Vero, 25pts with OKW and 50pts with SSR and book at SSR using all of them?



yes, home resorts do matter.

Your purchase (and resale price) is determined by your home resort.

Your yearly annual dues is determined by your home resort.

Your 11 month booking window is determined by your home resort.

If you are booking 7 month or earlier reservations, it does not matter where your home resort is.

That is why I sold my VWL contracts and bought SSR. I now pay $50c less in annual dues per year as I never used the 11 month window.

However, if you are set on getting a holiday week or popular time, you may not have any availability (at the 7 month window) at any resort besides OKW and SSR as they are the largest. 

BCV is the smallest.
BCV and BWV are hardest to get for EPCOT food and Wine month
VWL is hardest to get at Christmas/New Year
HHI is hardest at Spring Break

You can book SSR with any points and any combination during the 7 month window.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 28, 2008)

jdb0822 said:


> Does it matter what your home resort is?  Can you have 50 pts at Vero, 25pts with OKW and 50pts with SSR and book at SSR using all of them?


Everything Bill said is right.  

As an example, you could book with your SSR 50 points at SSR right at the 11 month window.  But, to book at SSR with your Vero and OKW points, you'd have to wait until 7 months out.

At 7 months out, many of the most desirable rooms are gone.  However, SSR tends to book up last of all the Orlando DVCs. 

Bear in mind that small contracts such as you decribe can only be purchased on the resale market (until you have bought one contract; then, you can buy as little as 25 points at a time from the DVC.)  On a resale contract, you will have to pay relatively high closing costs.  If you wanted 125 points, you'd probably be better off buying the minimum (150 or 160; I forget which) directly from Disney.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 29, 2008)

160 is the current minimum and only AKV and SSR are being sold.  I heard chat of 170 being the minimum this summer.  But so far it's only a rumor.

I would avoid a lot of little contracts.  They are hard to manage.  Use years may be different, you may need to bank and borrow, etc.  You forget about something one year and boom -- you lose your points for that year!  Otherwise you will be making spreadsheets and juggling your weeks all the time, which is fine if you don't mind the headache of it all.

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Apr 2, 2008)

SDKath said:


> 160 is the current minimum and only AKV and SSR are being sold. I heard chat of 170 being the minimum this summer. But so far it's only a rumor.
> 
> *I would avoid a lot of little contracts. They are hard to manage. Use years may be different, you may need to bank and borrow, etc. You forget about something one year and boom -- you lose your points for that year!* Otherwise you will be making spreadsheets and juggling your weeks all the time, which is fine if you don't mind the headache of it all.
> 
> Katherine


 
Ditto to what Katherine said. I have a large DVC contract with OKW, BCV, Vero Beach, and AKV points on it. I can use the points from any of these resorts to reserve at 7 months for another resort. 

HOWEVER, I have a 170 pt resale contract for Vero that I purchased last year because it was so cheap. I have five points left in it. 5 points are too few to use, and it is not worth wasting my one transfer on 5 points--so I will lose them. 

I have never, ever, lost a point before and it irks me no end that I am losing these now. I figure it this way: 5 pts x $16 per point is $80 in lost revenue. That's not much, but going forward it can add up quickly.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 2, 2008)

icydog said:


> I have never, ever, lost a point before and it irks me no end that I am losing these now. I figure it this way: 5 pts x $16 per point is $80 in lost revenue. That's not much, but going forward it can add up quickly.



Since 2001, I have never lost any points due to the banking ability.

Why do you value points at $16pp


----------



## M&M (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, $16 per point?


----------



## SDKath (Apr 2, 2008)

I am guessing $12 potential rental loss and $4-$5 MF he paid on them.  K


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 2, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I am guessing $12 potential rental loss and $4-$5 MF he paid on them.  K



Perhaps...but a $12 loss is still $12, not $12 + $4-$5 MF.

On a side note, I like the impressive dog in icydog's avatar, but what is going on with her left hand?


----------



## Carl D (Apr 3, 2008)

If you purchase from Disney all contracts will have the same use year as your master contract. You can purchase a new master, but that would mean buying a another 160 point contract. It's easier buying add ons IMO.
You can have numerous small add ons, and it will be a seamless operation.
Small contracts are easier to sell, thus can be sold for more money. You will take a hit on closing costs though, seeing as though it's spread over fewer points.

I think home resort points for Animal Kingdom will be important. That's because even though it will be a large resort, it will have many different categories to choose from-- Grand Villas (1&2 story) Savanna View, Concierge, and even some smaller rooms at less points.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 3, 2008)

Carl D said:


> If you purchase from Disney all contracts will have the same use year as your master contract. You can purchase a new master, but that would mean buying a another 160 point contract. It's easier buying add ons IMO.
> You can have numerous small add ons, and it will be a seamless operation.
> Small contracts are easier to sell, thus can be sold for more money. You will take a hit on closing costs though, seeing as though it's spread over fewer points.
> 
> I think home resort points for Animal Kingdom will be important. That's because even though it will be a large resort, it will have many different categories to choose from-- Grand Villas (1&2 story) Savanna View, Concierge, and even some smaller rooms at less points.



You can'y buy a new master from Disney. There is only two ways to get two master contracts. Buy one from DVC, one resale but different use year. Or buy one from Disney in your name, and one in you wife's name.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 3, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> You can'y buy a new master from Disney. There is only two ways to get two master contracts. Buy one from DVC, one resale but different use year. Or buy one from Disney in your name, and one in you wife's name.


Hmmm... Not sure about that. I have read where Members purchased a second master. Of course, they must purchase the entire initial 160 points.

Perhaps I shouldn't believe everything I read...


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 3, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Hmmm... Not sure about that. I have read where Members purchased a second master. Of course, they must purchase the entire initial 160 points.
> 
> Perhaps I shouldn't believe everything I read...



The only way you can do it thru disney, it has to be deeded in different names. DVC has a point limit that you can own, this is also how you get around that.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 3, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> The only way you can do it thru disney, it has to be deeded in different names. DVC has a point limit that you can own, this is also how you get around that.


Can you explain further? I'm aware of the 2000/5000 pt limitation.

Are you absolutely, positively certain about this? I know I've read where Members purchased a second master because their original use year was sold out, or they just wanted a different UY.
Are you saying the first was in one spouse's name, and the second in the other spouse's name?


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 4, 2008)

Disney will not sell you two different UY, nor will they sell you to different master contracts. How peolple get around that is buying resale with different UY. If you buy the same UY and is titled the same, DVC will combine them. If you buy both from Disney, you would have to title them differently for them to be seperate contracts. IF you do that, you can not combine the points, unless you do a transfer between contracts. You are only allowed one transfer per use year


----------



## icydog (Apr 4, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> The only way you can do it thru disney, it has to be deeded in different names. DVC has a point limit that you can own, this is also how you get around that.


 
Sorry Tom, but you are a little off on this one. You _*can*_ have two masters. I had two at one time and I am not talking about one from DVC and one resale. I am talking about two master contracts from DVC. I wanted to own at Vero Beach so we could get a beach cottage. DVC was out of Sept VB contracts so I took an October one and had a different master number. By the end of the month they found me a Sept VB, my regular contract's UY, to put into my contract. But I could have kept the Oct UY if I wanted to. I am not aware of any law that says you can not have more than one DVC Developer Master contract. 

A lot of times, in the beginning of the month, they have no points for a certain UY, but then people renege, or default, adding more points to the sellable pool. It has been done in the past and I am sure it is being done in the present as well.



Carl D said:


> Can you explain further? I'm aware of the 2000/5000 pt limitation.
> 
> Are you absolutely, positively certain about this? I know I've read where Members purchased a second master because their original use year was sold out, or they just wanted a different UY.
> Are you saying the first was in one spouse's name, and the second in the other spouse's name?


 
See above but in our case the contract was in mine and my husband's name just as other master was.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, that's interesting.....I know that I have tried to have two master contracts, going thru DVC, and was denied. I was told the only way I could get to master contracts was to buy resale, or deed the second master differently. I was told this by my guide, by a second DVC employee (another guide) and two resale companies. 

Just like my BCV reservations, maybe you got lucky or better advice. Maybe I need to go back to my guide and press the issue a bit more. I'll probably see her next weekend, if I get a chance.

And for the record, yes you can have two or more master contracts, I agree. But it was my understanding that DVC will not sell you two master contracts, without the deeding different.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> Well, that's interesting.....I know that I have tried to have two master contracts, going thru DVC, and was denied. I was told the only way I could get to master contracts was to buy resale, or deed the second master differently. I was told this by my guide, by a second DVC employee (another guide) and two resale companies.
> 
> Just like my BCV reservations, maybe you got lucky or better advice. Maybe I need to go back to my guide and press the issue a bit more. I'll probably see her next weekend, if I get a chance.
> 
> And for the record, yes you can have two or more master contracts, I agree. But it was my understanding that DVC will not sell you two master contracts, without the deeding different.


 
Since it happened to me I would have to say they don't know what they are talking about. Why do you want a second master anyway. I have one master with all my points on it and then another resale contract with my Vero Beach on it. I find it difficult to work with.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 5, 2008)

I wanted (still do actually) a second master contract to get around the one transfer per year rule. Some, not me, wanted a second master contract to get around the 20 rentals max/per year rule, so not to get flagged as a commercial renter by Disney.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 5, 2008)

Or the max points rule too, right?  Not that we are close to 2000 points but you can also work around that with a second master contract.

Kath


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 5, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Or the max points rule too, right?  Not that we are close to 2000 points but you can also work around that with a second master contract.
> 
> Kath



That is true too, but only if you more then 2000 at one resort. You are allowed to own up to 5000 points total.

That tranfer rule is the biggest pain for me. Once per use year, per contract.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 19, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I would avoid a lot of little contracts.  They are hard to manage.  Use years may be different, you may need to bank and borrow, etc.  You forget about something one year and boom -- you lose your points for that year!  Otherwise you will be making spreadsheets and juggling your weeks all the time, which is fine if you don't mind the headache of it all.


Katherine,

I agree that lots of small contracts can be a hard to manage if they are at different resorts.   However... that is not the case if they are all at the same resort.   In that case... it is treated as one large contract as far as your use is concerned... but the smaller "sub-contracts" (my term)... are easier to sell... and will probably bring a higher selling price.

For example, I own 400 BWV points.   They are configured in eight 50 pt contracts.    The complexity of eight contracts is really hidden from me... and for all practical purposes... using it is the same as having a single 400 pt contract.

/Jim


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 19, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> That tranfer rule is the biggest pain for me. Once per use year, per contract.



Tomandrobin,

I have never transfered... so I am not certain how this works.   Is the limitation:

a) one transfer per use year per contract?  --- OR ---
b) one transfer per use year per MASTER contract?

Thanks in advance.

/Jim


----------



## laxmom (Apr 20, 2008)

I understood it to be 1 transfer per UY but then I am new to this so someone correct me.....

We decided to go with small contracts for the reasons mentioned above; easier to sell, will sell for more and also because we could pay cash without pain while paying college tuition.  We will add on at some point in the future once we build the savings back up.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 20, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> I have never transfered... so I am not certain how this works.   Is the limitation:
> 
> a) one transfer per use year per contract?  --- OR ---
> b) one transfer per use year per MASTER contract?



One transfer per use year, per master contract. 

You can do two transfers in a year, if one is 2007 points and 2008 points. But once you transfer in a UY, you can not do another transfer for that UY year.


----------

